
Show HN: How cheap could be data annotation? - rovlasov
https://annotateai.co/
======
kgiddens1
Hi guys, coming from the industry - this seems to be standardized pricing for
data annotation with a dedicated workforce. Great tool set though. Good luck!

------
TheCrott
I'm interested in annotating. What's the requirements and how to apply?

~~~
rovlasov
Hi TheCrott, thanks for the interest :)

If you meant that you would like us to make annotations for your data then
just leave your email through our website and we will get in touch with you.
No special requirements.

If you meant that you would like to be an annotator, i.e. to work for us
annotating data for our clients, then we are not looking for new annotators at
the moment - currently we work with existing crowd sourcing platforms. But
hopefully our company gets bigger and then we will create a pool of our very
own annotators employed by the company. Just drop an email at
contact@annotateai.co, and we will come back to you when it happens.

